

Population Pyramids of the World in SVG using Raphaël.js - madewulf
http://populationpyramid.net/

======
madewulf
This project has been inspired by a Hacks/Hackers meeting in Brussels. After
the meeting, I looked after interesting data sets and found out that it was
not easy to find population pyramids for every country in the world, while the
needed data was available on one UN website.

There a lots of interesting points to see in there :

\- one can easily spot the future public retirement plans problem in Europe
(with more and more elderly people ). See here for example :
[http://populationpyramid.net/?country=Belgium&year=2050](http://populationpyramid.net/?country=Belgium&year=2050)

\- I am still wondering what is happening in countries like Qatar in 2010
([http://populationpyramid.net/?country=Qatar&year=2010](http://populationpyramid.net/?country=Qatar&year=2010))
How come there are so many more men than women ?

\- Near 1950 in Europe, you can spot the "dent" made by WW2 in the population,
plus the baby boom. Example :
[http://populationpyramid.net/?country=France&year=1950](http://populationpyramid.net/?country=France&year=1950)

\- It is already interesting to compare the shape of the pyramid for countries
like Afghanistan in 2010
([http://populationpyramid.net/?country=Afghanistan&year=2...](http://populationpyramid.net/?country=Afghanistan&year=2010))
VS the US in 2010
([http://populationpyramid.net/?country=United_States_of_Ameri...](http://populationpyramid.net/?country=United_States_of_America&year=2010)).
One can easily see the difference in development, to say the least.

And so on...

~~~
fhars
The men in Qatar are most probably migrant workers.

And marked dent you see in the 30 to 34 bracket in western europe in 1950 is
not from WW2, but from WW1 (reduced births due to absent men).

~~~
madewulf
Very interesting, thanks !

~~~
skm
The "Australia/New Zealand" link seems broken - it prompts a refresh back to
"World" when I select it.

~~~
madewulf
Ooops, yeah. Thanks for the bug report. I will fix that.

------
kbutler
Please label the axes.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_pyramid> It typically consists of two
back-to-back bar graphs, with the population plotted on the X-axis and age on
the Y-axis, one showing the number of males and one showing females in a
particular population in five-year age groups (also called cohorts). Males are
conventionally shown on the left and females on the right, and they may be
measured by raw number or as a percentage of the total population.

<http://xkcd.com/833/>

kb

~~~
madewulf
Will do. Or add a link to this wikipedia definition, which matches perfectly
what has been done.

------
mitko
Hey, would it be possible to get these with absolute scale, not only the
relative percentage? It will be interesting to see processes such as "baby-
boom" over time.

